# Teeth Chattering



## Cheshire Gleam

I know rats can brux their teeth when they're happy, sad or angry and my mice have clicked their teeth when happy before. I'm curious though because my newest males, a little over a month old now, chatter their teeth sometimes when I pick them up. I'm not sure if they're doing it as a warning but it's what I'm assuming as of now since they usually do it after I've held another male and not washed my hands. Their fur puffs up a bit too and looks ruffled when doing this whereas another of my older mice bruxes when I hold him but his pelt lays flat and he's calm. Am I right as to the reason they're doing this or could it be something else? Thanks.


----------



## WoodWitch

I've only ever known bruxing to be a display of contentment. I've got some very territorial mice and it's all about the tail shaking....


----------



## Torin

While bruxing is usually a sign of contentment, it can also be a self-soothing behaviour (for stress e.g. anxiety or pain) as it releases endorphins. If you are seeing an improvement now that you are washing your hands before holding the individuals in question I wouldn't worry further, but if not I would be considering a health issues for which being picked up is causing pain.

An additional thing you can do there is to rummage your hands about in the substrate in the cage before picking him up. Further than your hands not smelling of another mouse, this will make your hands smell slightly of him, which will be stress-relieving.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

Sounds similar to how cats sometimes purr when they're in pain. That's good to know, however the litter in question hasn't done it since this was posted. I'll still keep an eye out in case of a problem. I know what you mean with the tail shaking, the father of this litter was a little terror!


----------



## Torin

Yep, bruxing in rodents is pretty much the same as cats purring! Glad you've not had any issues since.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

Haha, so am I! They're taming up really nice. Thanks again.


----------



## micy400

sometimes bruxing could be a sign of contentment or anxiety, but i would suggest to keep a close eye on him just incase you notice something else.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

Jay ended up being fine, just a warning display due to my hands smelling like his brothers. They can get a bit ornery at times. :lol:


----------

